# Transvaginal Ultrasound- Thoughts?



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi ladies, I just had the "didlo cam" ultrasound. The experience was good. The sonographer lady was lovely, and told me everything as it happened. Trouble is, it's hard to remember all the numbers and so on..she said positive things and that all was normal. Left ovary had 5 follicles and the right one 10...?? How ever, not sure if this was actually the measurment of the follicles, as opposed to count?? As she said, that over 10 would be PCOS. So the right one was 10.01, which she said was still normal and nothing to worry about. This was done on day 12 of my cycle. Also, everything else was good (womb position, lining, cervix). If anyone of you lovelies could clarify if Im remembering size or number, it would help me google lots   thanks! Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to tell you not to google   or I will have to tell you off      

Hmm, I think you/she means 15 follies in total which would be your antral follicle count (AFC) which sounds a brilliant number. I have pcos and mine was 50 something or 60 something (i can't remember exactly).

If she said you had a lead follicle of 10.1mm then that seems to be one that is probably going to release an egg.

To be honest it all seems good and if they told you it was then I would take that as a win and not bother googling. The Internet is full of loons and craziness (other than here, obviously) and can generally lead to no good!

Xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Cloudy! Thanks for your responce   it's true, googling is evil and I do need someone to tell me off   I didnt after I saw your post, honest!   I have taken it as a win, and it's surprising how much better a result can make me feel, despite no sign of a bfp, ever. Next up, HCG. Hope your ok honey xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds really similar to mine; I had one done today and I had 10 on the right and 4 on the left (it's the number of follicles). I was told it was 'very good' so I'm going with that!


----------

